# camp chef smoke vault as a hot smoker and cold smoker.



## 88tlc (Jun 5, 2012)

new to the forum, but have been smoking meat for years.  

The camp chef was a recent purchase and gets used often. 

gas powered, and use natural wood chunks it smokes well and stays pretty constant temp inside.

lamb shanks

pork loins

pork shoulders

salmon

elk jerky

chicken wings

a whole turkey

Pretty straight forward for sitting on the deck and do the smoking. 

some things to watch.   high wind can blow out flame.  or slamming the door.

Ambient conditions will effect the smoker heat -  do not trust the high med low, drive with the thermometer describing cabin temperature

but now for the fun part.   I recently made a batch of private recipe summer sausage, and mett sausage batches with elk, deer, antelope, and pork.   we then smoked inside a garden shed. i used the camp chef inside the garden shed as the smoke generator.

i have some old scraps of granite countertops we laid under the smoke vault, and put a large one on top.  cold temps helped keep the heat down to 140 - 160. 

The smoke took great.   more venting helps to eliminate the moisture from the gas fired smoker.
	

		
			
		

		
	








a great way to use some of your stuff for multiple uses.


----------



## sam3 (Jun 8, 2012)

That's really cool!


----------

